# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Diabetes

## Robertus

Hallo kan men hier ook vragen kwijt aan lotgenoten die diabeet zijn dank u,

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Lijkt me van wel. Gewoon je vraag stellen en dan krijg hier hier antwoord.

----------


## gans0006

> Hallo kan men hier ook vragen kwijt aan lotgenoten die diabeet zijn dank u,


Wat wil je weten Robertus.

----------

